

Mood research in music – results and outputs. - portwd
http://blog.portwd.com/music-hacks/mood-research-in-music-results-and-outputs/

======
alid
This is seriously cool! I've spent hours meticulously (manually) creating
playlists around moods, thanks for sharing!

